# Utah Pronghorn Units



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

I am thinking of putting in for some pronghorn hunts this year, does anyone have any pointers on which units have the best results/draw odds? Any help would be much appreciate.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you have any points as that will make a big difference in your draw odds. If you don't have any points then chances are it won't matter the draw odds or best units because all you will be doing is getting a point. All the units draw odds and harvest success can be found on the Utah DNR web site.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you a resident?-----SS


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

I know the question was on Utah, but how picky are you? There are some really easy to draw units in Wyoming and Idaho (some OTC). You're not guaranteed an 85 inch buck, but there are a ton of animals. You're guaranteed to have a great time and probably kill something. Personally I'd put in for LE deer or elk hunts in Utah and hunt antelope out of state.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's the link for the buck draw odds and units, pronghorn data starts on page 357;

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2016/16_big_game_odds_report.pdf

Here's the link for the harvest data, pronghorn data starts on page 10;

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2016/2016_le_oial_hr.pdf

These links should help you narrow down the units you have a chance at, depending on weapon of choice and amount of bonus points. I have to agree with KRH though, there are some units in Wyoming, if you are willing to drive 6-7 hours from the Wasatch Front, that take zero points in the special drawing or one point in the normal drawing. Plus, you can get some doe tags and have a wonderful time with a bunch of tags in your pocket.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> ...I have to agree with KRH though, there are some units in Wyoming, if you are willing to drive 6-7 hours from the Wasatch Front, that take zero points in the special drawing or one point in the normal drawing. Plus, you can get some doe tags and have a wonderful time with a bunch of tags in your pocket.


I have been curious about a pronghorn hunt in Wyoming but don't really know where to start...

Their points system and normal/special drawings confuse me.

As to the OP's question: I don't know from experience but it seems like the Plateau and Rich County hunts get a lot of attention. You may look into a CWMU hunt in one of those areas?


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> I have been curious about a pronghorn hunt in Wyoming but don't really know where to start...
> 
> Their points system and normal/special drawings confuse me.
> 
> As to the OP's question: I don't know from experience but it seems like the Plateau and Rich County hunts get a lot of attention. You may look into a CWMU hunt in one of those areas?


To your first point Wyoming is a preference point draw system for non-residents, there are no OTC options (other than leftover tags after the draw). They segment the allocated non-resident tags into special pref and regular pref. Special preference tags cost substantially more money so there is a higher probability of drawing this take because in theory less people put in for the higher cost tag (although this is not always true).

As what was said previously, if you're willing to drive you can get a tag in Wyo pretty easily and your chances of killing something are very high. I've never been on a Wyo antelope hunt where all tags were not filled although my group is not overly picky we are just looking for good mature bucks.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

KineKilla-
If you ever want to chat about the WY system, send me a PM, and I'd be happy to run you through it. It's not as difficult as it seems, but having it explained to you by someone who understands it well will save you hours on your own.

You won't regret a pronghorn hunt. It is one of my favorite hunts, and perfect if you are trying to get younger kids into hunting. Lots of animals, lots of action, and about as forgiving of a hunt if you screw up out there. Plus, the meat, if taken care of, is as good or better than elk. See...no reason not to try it! :grin:


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've also been looking into hunting antelope this year, but was leaning toward Wyoming because I cant put in for Antelope in UT at the moment. Ive got 1 PP for antelope in Wyoming right now. What would you guys recommend to a newbie looking to kill his first antelope? Not after anything massive, would just like to get a decent buck or maybe a doe. (edit: Would prefer regular draw but I'm not totally against the special draw either)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Oblivion5888 said:


> I've also been looking into hunting antelope this year, but was leaning toward Wyoming because I cant put in for Antelope in UT at the moment. Ive got 1 PP for antelope in Wyoming right now. What would you guys recommend to a newbie looking to kill his first antelope? Not after anything massive, would just like to get a decent buck or maybe a doe. (edit: Would prefer regular draw but I'm not totally against the special draw either)


Here is the link to all of the information you could ever need in looking at what unit you would like to apply for;

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Hunting/Hunt-Pl...telope-Hunting

Here is my recommendation on where to start - 
1. Look at the draw odds, both in the regular and on the special and see what units you could possibly draw and make a list of those units. 
2. Based off the list of units that you could draw, look at the interactive map and see what kind of access (BLM, HMA, etc.) each of the units on your list has. 
3. Narrow the list down further to the units that you could draw with the points you have and the units that have public access.
4. Call the regional office and talk to the biologist over the units you have narrowed your search down to. Ask about herd conditions, water conditions, where the animals go when being pressured, when the best time to hunt is (some units are more of a migration unit, and the antelope may or may not be in the unit at certain times), see if the biologist has any leads on private land access, and ask any other questions you can think of. 
5. Antelope meat is incredible, if taken care of properly, you might as well have a couple or four doe tags. 
6. Report your successful hunt back here on the UWN with pictures!


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

I am a Utah Resident and have a preference point here already, but I dont think it will do much. I dont have a whole lot of PTO for a hunt due to trips my wife has planned for me and the kids, so I was hoping for a close to home (Utah) hunt where I can take my boys scouting on a day trip. I have looked into Wyoming hunts but I dont think it is in the cards for me if I draw. I will put in for points and if I draw up there then I guess I will work with it, but for now I want to stick with Utah hunts.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

mrshmitty said:


> I am a Utah Resident and have a preference point here already, but I dont think it will do much. I dont have a whole lot of PTO for a hunt due to trips my wife has planned for me and the kids, so I was hoping for a close to home (Utah) hunt where I can take my boys scouting on a day trip. I have looked into Wyoming hunts but I dont think it is in the cards for me if I draw. I will put in for points and if I draw up there then I guess I will work with it, but for now I want to stick with Utah hunts.


If it's within your budget, some of the pronghorn conservation tags go for very reasonable prices at conservation group banquets other than SFW, the Expo, and even RMEF. I know SCI-Utah, for example, has four of them and a couple of them went for a steal last year--including one for about 1,500 (Pine Valley) and another for just 500 bucks (Plateau). Plus you don't lose your points when you buy one. (Full disclosure: I am not neutral on this. I'm involved in SCI-Utah.)

I point this out simply because a lot of people assume a conservation tag is going to cost as much or more than a guided landowner or CWMU hunt--but if you work with the smaller organizations often that isn't the case.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you don't want to actually hunt Wyoming this year, just wait and buy a point after the draw. I think they are $35.00. Piece of cake. 

Here's my advice on a future Wyo hunt.......spend some time studying the maps and odds. Pick out a few units that you can get for a couple points. Plan an overnight road trip and take a drive during September. You will be amazed by how many animals you see in virtually any zone. In my opinion, many units cost a bunch of points just because they are a couple hours closer to Utah. Keep that in mind, head a little ways farther east, and have a great time.------SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wyoming pronghorn Hunt is a blast. 
Have not been for quite a while. 
We are planning on starting to put in again next year. 
That brings a smile to my face just thinking about going. :mrgreen:

Like SS said, go to the East side, not so hard to get. 
We like by Rawlings. Worth the trip.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> Wyoming pronghorn Hunt is a blast.
> Have not been for quite a while.
> We are planning on starting to put in again next year.
> That brings a smile to my face just thinking about going. :mrgreen:
> ...


I hunted up in 17 outside Gillette for years, but the odds got too bad after they introduced the "special" tags.

-DallanC


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

DallanC said:


> I hunted up in 17 outside Gillette for years, but the odds got too bad after they introduced the "special" tags.
> 
> -DallanC


Wyoming Unit 17 antelope has leftover tags every year.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

mrshmitty said:


> I am a Utah Resident and have a preference point here already, but I dont think it will do much. I dont have a whole lot of PTO for a hunt due to trips my wife has planned for me and the kids, so I was hoping for a close to home (Utah) hunt where I can take my boys scouting on a day trip. I have looked into Wyoming hunts but I dont think it is in the cards for me if I draw. I will put in for points and if I draw up there then I guess I will work with it, but for now I want to stick with Utah hunts.


If you're feeling lucky, I'd suggest looking at West Desert, Rush Valley or West Desert, Riverbed. They're some of the harder ones to draw, but they're plenty close to home and would great for kids.

Riverbed has a solid reputation, which is why it's so hard to draw. I've seen good bucks on it when I've been out there on work trips or on my way to Delta.

Sometimes my dad and I make a quick trip out to the Rush Valley unit just to watch antelope through the spotting scope. I don't see a lot of giant bucks, but I would have a good time with that tag.

Good luck.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

mrshmitty said:


> I am a Utah Resident and have a preference point here already, but I dont think it will do much. I dont have a whole lot of PTO for a hunt due to trips my wife has planned for me and the kids, so I was hoping for a close to home (Utah) hunt where I can take my boys scouting on a day trip. I have looked into Wyoming hunts but I dont think it is in the cards for me if I draw. I will put in for points and if I draw up there then I guess I will work with it, but for now I want to stick with Utah hunts.


You don't need alot of time for an antelope hunt (unless you are holding out for a really big buck). Find an area with lots of animals and a fair amount of public land and you'll do fine. My brother and I hunted a Friday afternoon and Saturday last year and had 4 doe tags to fill. Shot the 4th doe 10 minutes before dark on Saturday. This in a unit I had never set foot on - just internet scouted with a few phone calls to the local warden. If a person were not picky, we could have dropped multiple bucks. None were big, but they were there.

I will say that we had to drive 6.5 hours to get to the unit. As SS said, most of the closer units to UT get hammered pretty good with applications. The further east (and to some extent north) that you go, the better the draw odds. Don't put off an antelope hunt because you don't have PTO. A 3-day weekend will do just fine in most applications. You would only need longer if holding out for a bigger age class buck.


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

Well I think you guys have made up my mind for me. I will try for a hunt and do some scouting while driving back from a trip to Rapid City. Ill try to take routes that take me through units im interested in. I will also still put in for a Utah hunt as well just to get the points.


----------

